# Amazon cover now $39.99



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

And the water safe one is $29.99.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Nevermind, it's back to the normal price. They have used covers showing up discounted.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hard to say if it was an 'oops' or a short term sale yesterday only.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I see that they have reduced the price of the Amazon covers again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How about that? The leather one is down to $40 and the cloth one is $30. i don't think they've ever reduced the price on a cover so soon after release -- I'm'a go out on a limb and say it's because of the near universal poor reviews on both of them. Wonder if they'll re-design and offer something else or just leave it to 3rd party makers?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

It's great that they reduced the price, but a bummer for those who paid full price for them.  Like me!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I paid full price, too. But I like the cover.  Did you notice the "We want you to know" note?  They are making it clear the cover isn't for protection if you drop it, and it was intended to be removed during reading.  I don't have too much trouble reading with it on, but I'm starting to remove it before reading because of the weight.  I ordered a skin yesterday to help with the cold metal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cagnes said:


> It's great that they reduced the price, but a bummer for those who paid full price for them. Like me!


As Amazon has a 30 day return policy, you might have luck if you contact them and ask for a credit of the difference. If they say no. Then return the one you have. It might be worth it if you then buy again for the lower price, even if you had to pay shipping to send the first one back. You might still have paid less. But I bet, if you ask nicely, they'll credit the difference.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cagnes said:


> It's great that they reduced the price, but a bummer for those who paid full price for them. Like me!


Yeah, total bummer. 
I still have scars from my last contact with CS, so I guess I am out of luck. Rather not have that stress. Oh well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, total bummer.
> I still have scars from my last contact with CS, so I guess I am out of luck. Rather not have that stress. Oh well.


Try an email this time.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I tried an email. I guess they're saying to return it if you don't like the price.

Amazon	
Your Account	Amazon.com
Message From Customer Service
Hello,

I understand that the price has dropped on the website and so you want a price match.I'll certainly look into this matter.

I do understand how disappointing this must have been to you as I'm a buyer too and I'd feel the same if something like happens with me.

About your price match request I would like to inform you that ,We work hard to find the best prices out there and make sure our prices are as low or lower - changing our prices instantly if we find a lower offer somewhere else. Therefore, we don't offer post-purchase adjustments.

To read more about our pricing, please visit our Help pages:

target="_blank">https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201895700

Because the marketplace is constantly changing and we strive to offer the lowest price, you'll see some fluctuations in our prices over time.

I hope you understand my limitations in this regard.

However, I can help you out with another alternative-As you do not want highly priced item you can return it to us for a full refund and purchase it from any seller you feel is offering the best price.

I hope this helps.We look forward to seeing you soon.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the buttons below to vote about your experience today.

Best regards,
Pallavi B
Amazon.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the initial boilerplate response, which, even though the auto-response has learned how to sound empathetic, is generally just going to spout the company line.

I'd say 'no' it wasn't helpful, copy it all (your original message as well as their response), and send another request, pointing out that it would be cheaper for everyone if they'd just credit your account with the $15 rather than have both of you have to deal with the return processing. You might also note that now that there are 3rd party options, a return and new purchase might not be an Amazon cover.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I got the boiler plate response saying I could return the covers I had order and then order them at the new price.  The reply had a link where you could request a call.  For some reason it would not take all the digits of a ten digit number.  There was also a link to send another email.  I told them what had happened and that it would be easier for them and me if they would just give me a $30 credit for the two covers.  I got an answer that said that was not policy but that they would make an exception since I was a long time customer who made many purchases.  On my orders page it usually shows 50 in the last six months, so ya, I guess I do make a lot of purchases.


----------

